# Ralphie, 4mths needs home!!!



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

While browsing on pedfinder, I found this little guy up for adoption. If you know of anyone looking for a young baby, he is stated to be 4 months old!!!!!!

Help if you can!!!!!

The Shelter is in New Jersey

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=6155447


----------

